# Venice, LA Off Shore Tuna Guide Recommendations



## NASAGeek (Jul 7, 2011)

Gents,

I "stole" my husband's 2coolfishing account hoping he won't notice. He's retiring from an amazing career at NASA and as his retirement gift I want to schedule an offshore tuna trip for him from Venice, LA going for big tuna. We need May 21st or May 28th, preferably.

Whom would you recommend as the best offshore guides for tuna from Venice?

Please and thanks,
NASAgeek's Wife trying to surprise him


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Chris "Heavy" Helveston with Voodoo Charters


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks
I am looking for a bucket list trip myself..


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

hunter caballero with paradise outfitters or voodoo as previously mentioned----also, many others are very good


----------



## MrBlue (Apr 5, 2013)

Highly recommend John Cole with Southern Catch. Took two of my sons and he and his deckhands were outstanding. Attentive both pre and post trip (we left a jacket and he sent it back to us). And of course, he put us on some great fish!


----------



## Jimbeaux67 (Sep 30, 2015)

Voodoo for sure!!


----------



## Pizzaman (Jun 25, 2004)

The first time I went I used VooDoo. Great time and lots of fish. I have since been using Mexican Gulf Fishing Company with Wade Wells and Zach Lewis. Great trips and many fish from both.


----------



## DFS (Sep 29, 2012)

He will get an email everytime somebody responds. Hope it isn't supposed to be a surprise. Best create your own account and check to see if notifications are on then hack his email and delete all notifications.
Good Luck


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Google captain eddie burger


----------



## jfpreston1964 (9 mo ago)

Drundel said:


> Google captain eddie burger


 If there are ANY fish out there, Eddo will put you on them!🎣 REALLY enjoyed fishing with Kevin Beach!🎣


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Mexican Gulf is the standard. I recommend them. 

I had a REALLY bad trip with Champion a couple of years ago. I found out why they were the only one available on short notice. 

Have a good time!!!


----------



## marier (8 mo ago)

fishingtwo said:


> Thanks
> I am looking for a bucket list trip myself..


Are you looking for *travel bucket list ideas* for your next trip? Running out of thoughts or searching for new ones? From epic works of art to energizing rookies.
*1. Get stunned by the Great Pyramid of Giza*
The Great Pyramid of Giza characterizes list of must-dos objectives. Worked quite a while back, it's the most seasoned and the greatest of the pyramids, the last construction of the Seven Ancient Wonders of the World that made due.
*2. Visit the Coliseum*
*Perceived as one of the Seven Wonders of the World, Rome's incredible gladiatorial field is the most invigorating of the city's old sights. Otherwise called the FL avian Amphitheater, the Coliseum is the **ideal **illustration of Roman designing and engineering. It's the biggest amphitheater on the planet and the site of the absolute bloodiest and most ruthless challenges ever.*


----------

